# Bildbereich ausschneiden



## YoshiBZ (27. August 2004)

Is bestimmt ne blöde Frage, deshalb hab ich auch nirgendwo ne Antwort gefunden.

Bisher habe ich UleadPhotoimpact benutzt und da konnte man einen Bereich im Bild mit der gestrichelten Linie markieren .. dann drauf klicken und aus dem Bild heraus ziehen. Jetzt hat man 2 Bilder in der Arbeitsfläche, das alte und das neue mit dem ausgeschnittenen Bereich.

Bei Photoshop kann ich auch mit der gestrichelten Linie (links oben in der Palette) markieren. Wenn ich jetzt auf den markierten Bereich klicke und ihn aus dem Bild heraus ziehen will, um 2 Bilder zu haben, geht das nicht. Wieso?

Wie kann ich denn sonst einen Bereich ausschneiden?


----------



## Martys (27. August 2004)

Strg + c
Strg + x
Bild > Freistellen
(bei aktiver Auswahl)


----------



## YoshiBZ (27. August 2004)

Ahh .. cool danke. Auf "freistellen" wäre ich nie gekomm.


----------

